# Welche Fischart könnte das sein?



## franz393 (25. Sep. 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

habe heute seit langem mal wieder den Teich genauer inspiziert und festgestellt, daß es einen neuen Jungfisch gibt.
   
Es gibt im Teich vier Goldorfen, vier Bitterlinge und zwei Schleierschwänze(1x weiß und 1x rot) . Vor ca. 1 Woche war er noch komplett orange und jetzt hat er weiße Flecken!? Ist das normal und ist es eine Jungorfe?

Danke und LG Franz


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2016)

__ Goldfisch.


----------



## franz393 (25. Sep. 2016)

Komisch, habe gar keine Goldfische im Teich!?


----------



## troll20 (25. Sep. 2016)

franz393 schrieb:


> und zwei Schleierschwänze(1x weiß und 1x rot) .


Das sind auch nur Zuchtformen vom __ Goldfisch wie Shubunki, Sarasa usw.


----------



## Tottoabs (25. Sep. 2016)

franz393 schrieb:


> Komisch, habe gar keine Goldfische im Teich!?


Jetzt schon.
Wie Troll schon schreibt. Schleierschwänze sind auch Goldfische.
Weiterhin kann auch ein Ei mit Pflanzen eingeschleppt worden sein.
In der Größe, bei 1200 Litern, wenn du ihn zuvor nicht gesehen hast.......wurde ich sage den hat einer eingesetzt.


----------



## Erin (25. Sep. 2016)

Wenn es andere Teiche in der Nähe gibt, könnte er irgendwie eingeschleppt sein...unsere Nachbarn haben seit kurzem auch 2 in ihrem Schwimmteich und ich war's definitiv nicht  Wir vermuten, dass es der __ Reiher war, aber who know's?


----------



## Christine (25. Sep. 2016)

Und nebenbei, lieber Franz, Dein Teich ist für Goldorfen leider überhaupt nicht geeignet.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/goldorfe.41971/


----------



## Ansaj (25. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Franz,
herzlich Willlkommen im Forum.

Deine Frage wurde ja jetzt beantwortet und wahrscheinlich hast du dich deswegen angemeldet. Aber jetzt bist du ja schon mal hier und kannst vielleicht deinen Teich vorstellen (mit Fotos, Angaben zur Technik, Abmessungen, wie lange er läuft etc.). Dann können wir dir sicherlich helfen etwas zu verbessern. Mir fallen nämlich schon einige Probleme auf bezüglich des Besatzes. 
Bei 60 cm Tiefe wirst du Schwierigkeiten haben die Fische über den Winter zu bringen, oder holst du sie den Winter über rein? 
Den normalen __ Goldfisch würde ich abgeben, dafür ist dein Teich zu klein. Für die Goldorfen ist der Teich viel zu klein. 
Bitterlingen würde ich auch mehr Volumen geben, sie brauchen auch __ Muscheln zur Fortpflanzung und die wiederum brauchen Sand. Wenn die unbedingt bleiben sollen, dann ohne weitere Fischart. 
Schleierschwänze, also Hochzuchtgoldfische können bleiben, wenn es wirklich Schleierschwänze und keine Kometen sind, wie dein Überraschungsfisch. 
Ohne dich jetzt gleich abschrecken zu wollen, wollte ich trotzdem anregen, dass du dir Gedanken um deinen Besatz machst, denn wahrscheinlich bist du Teichneuling und dir ist gar nicht bewusst, dass deine Fische mehr Platz benötigen. 

Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Wenn es andere Teiche in der Nähe gibt, könnte er irgendwie eingeschleppt sein...unsere Nachbarn haben seit kurzem auch 2 in ihrem Schwimmteich und ich war's definitiv nicht  Wir vermuten, dass es der __ Reiher war, aber who know's?



Hi Erin,

Reiher, Kormorane, Haubentaucher, Störche und Co.  machen so was net, die tranportieren ihre Beutefische runtergewürgt im Magen (mit ner Alditüte oder Korb wo mal was rausfallen könnte sind die im allgemeinen net von Teich zu Teich unterwegs)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (26. Sep. 2016)

Moin Frank,

 und ich hätte schwören können, dass ich ne Tüte gesehen hab 

War nur so ein Gedanke, runtergewürgt macht natürlich mehr Sinn  Und wieder was gelernt....


----------



## Tottoabs (26. Sep. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> ..unsere Nachbarn haben seit kurzem auch 2 in ihrem Schwimmteich und ich war's definitiv nicht


Fischeier werden schon mal mit Pflanzen verschleppt


----------



## lollo (26. Sep. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Störche und Co. machen so was net



Hallo,

ne,ne,ne, und was ist das hier


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (26. Sep. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ne,ne,ne, und was ist das hier



Hi Lollo,

das sind ja auch eindeutig keine Fische die da von den Ciconia ciconia transportiert werden

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (26. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Frank

na gut, aber er transportiert dort seine Beute nicht im Magen. 
Wahrscheinlich hat man ihn auf den Bildern bei der Schwarzarbeit erwischt.


----------



## domserv (26. Sep. 2016)

lollo schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ne,ne,ne, und was ist das hier



Übrigens korreliert der Rückgang der Störche ziemlich genau mit dem Rückgang der Geburtenrate


----------



## lollo (27. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,



domserv schrieb:


> Rückgang der Geburtenrate



weder bei den Menschen noch bei den Störchen.


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Okt. 2016)

Hallo Franz
Wenn du alle Fische behalten möchtest vergrößere deinen Teich auf min. 10,000l.


----------



## Teich4You (23. Okt. 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Hallo Franz
> Wenn du alle Fische behalten möchtest vergrößere deinen Teich auf min. 10,000l.


----------



## Alexius30 (23. Okt. 2016)

Sag ja nicht das man es umsetzen muss aber es würde gehen


----------



## Limnos (24. Okt. 2016)

Hi

Woher der kommt, kann ich auch nicht sagen. Eingeschlepptes Ei ist noch am wahrscheinlichsten. Vom Typ her ist er ein Mittelding zwischen __ Schleierschwanz (hochrückig, vergrößerte Flossen) oder Kometschweif (vergrößerte Flossen) und normalem __ Goldfisch (Einfache Schwanzflosse)

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

